# Should I or Should I not?



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

A swarm trap may be more effective with a scent, such as lemongrass oil, that bees find attractive. If you put the scented boxes out early - you may need to add more oil when swarm season finally arrives.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't think it makes a lot of difference how early you put them out, but, like Radar Sidetrack said, you could wait on putting the lemongrass oil in them. 
One consideration for waiting, might be, if you think mice may try to get into them this time of year. My traps are sitting on plastic barrels, and mice cannot climb up the barrels to get inside the traps. 

I leave mine out all year, and about the 15th of March I will inspect them and add the lemongrass oil.

cchoganjr


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks, I got some lemongrass oil to put in it and plan to place my box/trap on a plastic barrel as well:}

Just excited to get started lol


----------



## Richter1978 (Oct 3, 2013)

I am so stoked to get some swarm traps out soon! Snookie, am I seeing things or is that comb drawn within the jars?


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Richter1978 said:


> I am so stoked to get some swarm traps out soon! Snookie, am I seeing things or is that comb drawn within the jars?


LOL yes the MAGIC of Internet pictures lol

How cold is it today in Duval county today?


----------



## Richter1978 (Oct 3, 2013)

Had a bit of rain today, but fairly warm, upper 60s.


----------



## Snookie (Dec 13, 2013)

Richter1978 said:


> Had a bit of rain today, but fairly warm, upper 60s.


----------

